# Off to set up



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Off to set up our stand in 10 mins, I'll be there 10 mins after, LOL.

At least if I forget or sell out of something I can nip back to RG HQ

Look forward to putting faces to names tomorrow


----------

